# King American Ambulance



## Epi52 (Mar 9, 2012)

So what can anyone tell me about King American Ambulance in San Francisco?  I'm a Paramedic interested in them.  I realize there are few Paramedic jobs in California, but I figured I would see if anyone here has any info.  
Thanks!


----------



## hibiti87 (Mar 10, 2012)

i live in sf but dont work for king american. they run 911, but its backup for the sffd. pay is very low from what i hear, they have been around for ages, with an operations center located in lower pacific heights in what seems a modified home. The staff from whom i have met were very nice and helpful, although if you look at their yelp reviews one might think otherwise, that could just be a billing department thing. Pro transport just went ALS in sf, if you would like more information about them id be happy to help.


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Mar 12, 2012)

*not really*



hibiti87 said:


> i live in sf but dont work for king american. they run 911, but its backup for the sffd. pay is very low from what i hear, they have been around for ages, with an operations center located in lower pacific heights in what seems a modified home. The staff from whom i have met were very nice and helpful, although if you look at their yelp reviews one might think otherwise, that could just be a billing department thing. Pro transport just went ALS in sf, if you would like more information about them id be happy to help.



We do run 911 along with SFFD and AMR. All units are on the board, and get dispatched out according to proximity.  The city won't release an actual breakdown of provider%, but a conservative estimate is 30% of the calls. We have one BLS car daily and every other car is ALS.

Been around for ages is correct. Same house for 106 years I believe.

Awesome staff, just did some hiring due to promotion/fire activity.

I just looked at the Yelp crap, no comment on that, sounds like billing issues.

Salaries are not low.  In fact they are competitive with local non-fire positions and we have the best healthcare package you can buy. Especially since it's free with union dues. 

PM with questions.

last, ALS does not mean 911 in the city. there are a number of providers that can put medics in ambulances, but do not go on the board.


----------



## Epi52 (Mar 17, 2012)

cstiltzcook2 said:


> We do run 911 along with SFFD and AMR. All units are on the board, and get dispatched out according to proximity.  The city won't release an actual breakdown of provider%, but a conservative estimate is 30% of the calls. We have one BLS car daily and every other car is ALS.
> 
> Been around for ages is correct. Same house for 106 years I believe.
> 
> ...



Sent you a PM


----------

